# Does Your Maltese Ever Lay Down Like THIS?



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Just curious...Does your Maltese ever lay down in _this position_???

[attachment=61759:stretched.JPG]

This is Paris' standard relaxation pose.
*Notice that her hind legs are stretched way out. * 
Stretched out straight behind her!
She does this every time she lays down to relax. opcorn: 
Must just be a quirk of hers. 
The reason that I find it interesting is that she does it ALL the time. 
And I have never had a Malt that lay down like that.

Does your baby do this???

[attachment=61758_Pink_D..._Stretch.JPG]

You would think that it would get sore on her hips but this is how she always lays down to relax. She doesn't sleep like that though.
I think it makes her look like a little weasel!  
I am very curious if anyone else's Malt does this!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes! Bisou does both of those positions- all the time. She also does these 'doggie-yoga' stretches when she gets up...it's very cute.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

same here.... both steini and fairy do this... :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, both my babies do this all the time!! Actually, it's their favorite position when they first see me....just like my cat does this when she sees me and stretches out her paws. Super cute!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

yep! Milo does that a lot!
Roxy even more so!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, CeeCee and Rain both lay that way..........and like Andrea said, they do the yoga stretch, which I love too!!!!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Pixie's second day home and one of my fovorite pictures of her!










Good heavens, she was tiny!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

Bianca does that too. Her back legs go straight back and sometimes she sleeps in that position too. Bitsy doesn't do that, although she extends them way back to stretch.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 12 2010, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884861


> Pixie's second day home and one of my fovorite pictures of her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is so CUTE!!! Oh my stars Pixie was a munchkin!
Here is a link to many of SM's Frog Leg Posers

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...227&hl=frog


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine do that too,reminds me of a sheep skin rug ont the floor.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter does the yoga stretch but he doesn't lay like that - I wonder if its a girl malt thing??


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 12 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884887


> Hunter does the yoga stretch but he doesn't lay like that - I wonder if its a girl malt thing??[/B]


Casanova lies like that. But he is kinda girly. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

PEPPER THINKS THAT IS HER favorite POSITION TO CHEW ON HER TOYS IN...lol!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola does this too but not as often she does her yoga butt-up-in-the-air (downward dog?) stretch

and LOL @Sophia, Casanova is a ladies' man but I don't know about girly! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes. :biggrin: I call it the frog pose.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy does that too. 
I call the yoga stretch her ballet. It always makes me smile.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

When your fluffs do the yoga stretch, do they stretch their jaw???!! Both mine do that too!!! It's soooo cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww very cute photos  yes mya does that too... i thought she was just odd!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2010, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884922


> When your fluffs do the yoga stretch, do they stretch their jaw???!! Both mine do that too!!! It's soooo cute!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I'm going to watch Cosy to see if she yawns next time. I know you just made me yawn!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 12 2010, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884861


> Pixie's second day home and one of my fovorite pictures of her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is the cutest little thing! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda lays like that, :wub: but B&B likes being on her back with legs up in the air:wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Dave calls this position "slipper mode"
very cute


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Tessa does the "ferret stretch" - that's when I realize she only has 3 legs! :shocked: Otherwise, I tend to forget any more! :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Both of mine do it. I think it's cute :wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex does not exactly do the same :
[attachment=61787:img_2120__2_.jpg]
[attachment=61786:img_2118__2_.jpg]


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

I've not yet seen Nelson do it yet...but Andy did that ALL the time.

I'd say he looked flattened by a truck or something on his back legs...looks SOOO uncomfortale.

But here is a crappy picture of the only one I could find like that of Andy doing it haha.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Yoga Master Wolfie?

Of course!

He does your weasel stretch out and downward dog and the cobra all the time.


He is very limber!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 12 2010, 02:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884816


> Yes! Bisou does both of those positions- all the time. She also does these 'doggie-yoga' stretches when she gets up...it's very cute.[/B]


Hmm...Doggie-Yoga, would that be DOGA? :HistericalSmiley: 


QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Feb 12 2010, 08:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884861


> Pixie's second day home and one of my fovorite pictures of her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awe! Pixie is adorable! I love how you can see her pink skin in the pic. :wub: 


QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 12 2010, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884865


> This is so CUTE!!! Oh my stars Pixie was a munchkin!
> Here is a link to many of SM's Frog Leg Posers
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...227&hl=frog[/B]


Thanks for posting the link to the other Froggy Posers! There were some cute pics in that topic.


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 12 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884887


> Hunter does the yoga stretch but he doesn't lay like that - I wonder if its a girl malt thing??[/B]


That is a good point. My Sunny (boy) never lay down like that, maybe it is "awkward" for some of the boys to lay like that!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 12 2010, 10:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884890


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Feb 12 2010, 10:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884887





> Hunter does the yoga stretch but he doesn't lay like that - I wonder if its a girl malt thing??[/B]


Casanova lies like that. But he is kinda girly. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

He is confident in his manhood! B) 


QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 12 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884916


> Cosy does that too.
> I call the yoga stretch her ballet. It always makes me smile.[/B]


Awe! Ballerina Cosy! :heart: 


QUOTE (Bellasmummy @ Feb 12 2010, 01:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884932


> aww very cute photos  yes mya does that too... i thought she was just odd!  [/B]


Yes, I was thinking that Paris was peculiar, too. So it is interesting to see that many furbabies lay like this. I will go tell her that she isn't "weird" :rofl: 


QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 12 2010, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885131


> Alex does not exactly do the same :
> [attachment=61787:img_2120__2_.jpg]
> [attachment=61786:img_2118__2_.jpg][/B]


Oooo! That is a neat way of laying down!

QUOTE (SugarBob62 @ Feb 12 2010, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885149


> I've not yet seen Nelson do it yet...but Andy did that ALL the time.
> 
> I'd say he looked flattened by a truck or something on his back legs...looks SOOO uncomfortale.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pic!  


QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Feb 12 2010, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885152


> Yoga Master Wolfie?
> 
> Of course!
> 
> ...


Yoga Master Wolfie! :biggrin: Weasel Stretch Out! :smrofl: :smrofl: 


*Thank You Everyone* for all your comments. It is nice to hear that other fluffies like to pose like this, too!
Paris does it EVERYTIME she lays down! Which was why I was curious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Feb 12 2010, 10:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885131


> Alex does not exactly do the same :
> [attachment=61787:img_2120__2_.jpg]
> [attachment=61786:img_2118__2_.jpg][/B]


Is he clippped like this now? This is neat ,I've never seen a Malt with a hair cut like this. Reminds me of my cocker. Do you have other piccies,other views? I'd love to see them. I like this cut actually.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

When Mimi does it and puts her head down she looks like a catepillar..........you can't tell head from butt except for the little black pads if you look close


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

all the time...LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Add Tyler to the crowd. When he first came home he would lay like that all the time. I was worried that there was something wrong with his legs and that they didn't fold the way they should under him. But now he does both. That's his real submissive, scratch my back pose now. It's so cute. :wub: :wub: Who could resist them?


----------



## jeannief (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, Mason does, also. As a matter of fact, we were just laughing at him this evening lying like that before I got on and saw your post. Cute.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

dolce does this too !!!! hes like super duper relaxed !


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

yup, remy does this all the time!


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL ... and I thought that was Bailey's signature position. He lays that way every night on the bed and loves to have a brush run down his back.


----------

